# Drip and Chip Pan for Atlas 10F TH42 lathe



## vtcnc (Jun 26, 2021)

Having recently cleaned up the Atlas 10F TH42, I wanted a way to keep chips and oil from accumulating underneath the head-stock - making cleanup maybe just a little easier moving forward.

Small piece of steel duct stock cut and folded. There is a gradual slope away from the headstock that will allow for cutting oils to drain into a chip pan underneath the bed (to be fabricated).



The saddle for the Atlas allows for a gap between the bed ways and the bottom of the saddle. This lets the saddle travel right over the top of the drip pan without any dragging or interference.


----------



## jwmay (Jun 26, 2021)

Pretty slick!


----------



## Packard V8 (Jun 26, 2021)

Send me one!

jack vines


----------



## bill70j (Jun 26, 2021)

Excellent, Bryan!  Why can't I think of something like that?


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 28, 2021)

Does it fill up with chips quickly?  What about when you generate a bird's nest?  Can you make it deeper?  Can you make one about 2ft long? I have a 12x36 Craftsman Commercial, but not a brake?  

That looks like a really good solution for clean-up.  Move the carriage to the right, and just pick it up and dump it.  I want one.


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 28, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> Does it fill up with chips quickly? What about when you generate a bird's nest? Can you make it deeper? Can you make one about 2ft long? I have a 12x36 Craftsman Commercial, but not a brake?
> 
> That looks like a really good solution for clean-up. Move the carriage to the right, and just pick it up and dump it. I want one.



Haven’t cut anything yet with the new pan. Haven’t thought of a birds nest dancing with this thing?! :worried?:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

